# WHO DO YOU CONSIDER.....



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright...
I want to know who you guys consider as one of the greatest players to ever play Football!! Whether it was in college or pro.

Me I would have to say: 
I know he was way before my time but I would say...
(my dad introduced me to him b/c he was his all time fav. to. He still has his VHS tapes of almost all his aired games...ain't that a hoot)

***Deacon Jones***

Even though he was a 14th round draft pick....he could play some ball.
He played clean but rough and hard hitting. One of the best pass-rushers to ever play the game.
He loved to try and take out the QB..and became famous for it.
8 pro bowls under his belt
He only missed 5 games out of the 196 regular season games during his whole 14 years of playing.
He won all- league honors 6 straight years in a row.


Other than him I would have to say....Romanowski...that man was a beast on and off the field.
I would consider him one of the hardest and meanest hitters to ever play the game.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Steve Young/ Jerry Rice

I'm a little biased though been a die hard Niners fan since I was 5 years old, lol....someday they will come back....someday.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

im going to have to say emmit smith!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> im going to have to say emmit smith!!!!


WHAT...BUT HE IS/WAS A COWBOY!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sorry but this is a No Cowboys zone...I'm going to have to ask you to take your trash elsewhere!



I'm KIDDING!....mostly


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I'm sorry but this is a No Cowboys zone...I'm going to have to ask you to take your trash elsewhere!
> 
> I'm KIDDING!....mostly


LOL....I SECOND THAT MOTION!!!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> LOL....I SECOND THAT MOTION!!!!!!


lmao... yall suck ima cry now


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So I took a poll and.....









(remember is all in fun people!)


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> So I took a poll and.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah now thats just silly


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You know we are stating "fightin words" to some...oh well it's like you said..all done in fun.

Here is what is going to happen to the Cowboys this year:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol I don't like the cowboys either but I'm a raiders fan and we kinda suck too but they didn't always and I believe in a few more years they will be better!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> lol I don't like the cowboys either but I'm a raiders fan and we kinda suck too but they didn't always and I believe in a few more years they will be better!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey yall got Darren McFadden and Greyson Gunheim...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I know this is a little off topic but I had to post it thought it was pretty funny....
Read the names together on their shirts


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I know I love the razorbacks and now I get to watch one play for my fav NFL team!!! We're buying the NFL package for satallite just so we can watch them!!!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I only know pesent day players. My dad never watched football. I remeber he liked to watch the olympics and baseball. I love Bret Farve!!!!! Always have always will. 
My sister loves Payton Manning but she wouldn't say that he is the best all time player.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I only know pesent day players. My dad never watched football. I remeber he liked to watch the olympics and baseball. I love *Bret Farve*!!!!! Always have always will.
> My sister loves Payton Manning but she wouldn't say that he is the best all time player.


And you're from minnesota? hah jk.. Brett Farve is pretty amazing although i think he shouldda sat out this season.. i mean he was gonna get 30mill just to retire. I'm not sure who i would say is the best player because there's just too many hah. Plus it's hard because there's just too many different positions... as of right now.. i'm really lookin towards AP's season this year. Hope he breaks some more records.


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok fine since I'm like the only Lions fan I will have to say 

Barry Sanders

Look at the stats they don't lie. ANd that man was as humble as they come. No show boating or any of that crap.

Career information 
Year(s): 1989–1998 
NFL Draft: 1989 / Round: 1 / Pick: 3 
College: Oklahoma State 
Professional teams 
Detroit Lions (1989-1998) 

Career stats 
Rushing Yards 15,269 
Average 5.0 
Touchdowns 109 
Career highlights and awards 
10x Pro Bowl selection (1989, 1990, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995 1996, 1997, 1998) 
10x All-Pro selection (1989, 1990, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998) 
1997 Co-NFL MVP 
1997 NEA NFL MVP 
1997 Co-PFWA NFL MVP 
1989 NFL Offensive Rookie of the Year 
1988 Heisman Trophy 
2x NFL Offensive Player of the Year (1997, 1994) 
2x Bert Bell Award (1997, 1991) 
Holds 10 Detroit Lions Team Records


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

konked said:


> And you're from minnesota? hah jk.. Brett Farve is pretty amazing although i think he shouldda sat out this season.. i mean he was gonna get 30mill just to retire. I'm not sure who i would say is the best player because there's just too many hah. Plus it's hard because there's just too many different positions... as of right now.. i'm really lookin towards AP's season this year. Hope he breaks some more records.


Yepp I was born and raised here..... doesn't mean I have to like our sports teams tho. In fact I get ALOT of grief because I LOVE THE YANKEES!!!! My son is always on my back about that he is a die hard Twins fan he doesn't have much self esteam tho he also likes the Timber Wolves and they suck......:snow:

I do really like Adrian Peterson tho he is really good.


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> lol I don't like the cowboys either but I'm a raiders fan and we kinda suck too but they didn't always and I believe in a few more years they will be better!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad to see loyal fans, not the bandwagoners! The raiders almost made a good come back. They did hit the superbowl not to many years back, but my Bucs kinda (well badly) put the raiders in their place.

If you want to talk ALL time I would have to mention people like Montana, etc... but recently (last decade) I would say mike hollis (the SHORT special teams kicker for the Jaguars) was AMAZING...for such a small guy he could kick that pig skin like no other. Then there was Danny Wuerffel who was the Gators (University of Florida) QB that was unstoppable, but when he hit the NFL he hasn't been the same.

There are so many greats it's hard to pick just one.


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

ahahahah...i love how everyone is bashing the cowgirls :] makes my day.

I really don't know who i think is the best. I just enjoy watchin the sport. and my team. Go Eagles.!!


----------

